
When we ban begging we take away the first amendment rights of the poor - pavornyoh
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/oct/26/when-we-ban-begging-we-take-away-the-first-amendment-rights-of-the-poor
======
DrScump
Segal's analysis is disingenuous. REED v. TOWN OF GILBERT, ARIZONA has
_nothing_ to do with any handheld communication; it only addresses _fixed,
unattended signs_. Similarly, "freedom of speech" does not apply the same for
a recorded rant on a loudspeaker vs a personal rant from atop a soapbox.

